# Theft at Alum Creek Aug. 9



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Went camping and fishing for the weekend. While I was out this morning , I put in about quarter to six, someone must have parked on Cheshire Rd. and walked down to the campground launch parking lot and cut off one of the catalytic converters from my truck. Nice clean cut, probably used a battery operated saw. Imagine my suprise when I started it up to pull the boat out. I have a one ton with with a slide in camper towing the boat. Needless to say it was a loud ride home with not much power on the hills this afternoon. Probably the only reason they didn't get both is the other one on the inside is blocked by a couple of cross beams. I hope I can find someone to patch in a new converter so I don,t have to buy two new pipes also.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

That sucks!!! 
a freind got his cut off while at work....800.00 to 1200.00 estiments....he called the scrap yards and they told him they only pay 40.00 for them....sorry to hear that is happening at Alum or anywhere...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

converters are a real popular item lately.this is happening everywhere.had at least 3 or 4 taken in one night recently from the parking lot where i live.and it's far from secluded with good lighting on a main thoroughfare.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

sorry to hear about the theivery that's too bad. why is it becomming popular to steel catalytic converters? is there copper inside or something? i've heard about this but never new why.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

That sucks, freaking low life scum! Sorry to hear.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

scappy193 said:


> sorry to hear about the theivery that's too bad. why is it becomming popular to steel catalytic converters? is there copper inside or something? i've heard about this but never new why.



There's small amounts of platinum and other precious metals in catalytic converters. Thus the reason they are so expensive and why people are stealing them.


----------



## joshua j (May 23, 2008)

that sucks man sorry to hear


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

that sucks takes some balls to walk down and crawl under some ones vehicle and just cut a peice off sorry to hear about that


----------



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey, sorry to hear about garbage like that happening. I have never heard of catalytic converters being stolen before. This is definitely first for me. I will keep my eyes open for strange activities.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

WOW, makes me not want to fish alum anymore. Sorry to hear about what happened man.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

This is why I carry a ccw weapon when I go and my boy.....you never know what or who you might find waiting at the ramp when you come in around or after dark!!!


----------



## Woodfish49 (Jun 13, 2009)

It's too bad thieves are either too stupid or lazy or both, to try to do anything legal and construtive. They have no concience or morals to guide them. That's why they are nothing but a low life thief!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Man I thought getting my trailer wires cut was bad. A catalytic convereter is really bad, I'm sorry to hear that man


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Last year they were a hot item when scrap metal prices were soaring especially platinum. Now not so much. I had an exhaust sytem put on last month and the guy at the muffler shop told me I could get the converter from the dumpster if I wanted it. The crook may find out he got $5 for the trouble.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

First off I don't understand how carrying a ccw can help you when your asleep and not even around the crime being committed? 

Second how does no one here a saws-all cutting through a pipe? I used to work at a muffler shop and from what I can remember it is pretty loud.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

deleted not worth the ....


----------



## CatClamp (Aug 11, 2009)

Catalytic converter theft is rampant on the West and East coasts...not so much here in Ohio. It is a little more sporadic...probabaly due to the fact that we don't have the high volume of drug abuse that those states see. 

A Toledo, OH company has come up with an anti-theft/locking device for your cataltyic converter. The product is called the CatClamp and can be viewed at catclamp.com.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

wow look at that thing hahaha.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

My son and his friend had to drive back from Cleve to Akron with no coverter..ever hear a 92 Buick with no converter??? But, Yea..the converter thieves seem to go after the higher vehicles first..where would you find alot of pick-up trucks? A boat ramp parking lot..lol. Maybe wouldn't be a bad idea to park over a puddle or a uncomfortable terrain, the thief would probably prefer the truck next to you then.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Just got it fixed yesterday. Found a small local shop that does exhaust work. $80 for a converter, $5 for weilding and shop supplies and $60 labor. That wasn't too hurtfull considering I have $500 deductable.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

I grew up in a bad area just outside of Chicago. It was the type of place where people locked their cars and set the alarm even with the car in the garage. Anyway, people would try all kinds of tricks to keep thieves away. The most common was the mount razor blades behind the car stereo. 

If you had a pick-up with the spare tired under the bed, it was common to have it stolen. I won't post what people used to do to keep them from getting stolen, but it was barbaric.


----------



## osuangler (Dec 30, 2006)

I agree that somebody has to hear a saw cutting metal. Darn it, somebody call 911 and prosecute........in some cultures, don't they still cut off a convicted thief's hand? hmmmm.....


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

im confused, must be my redneckedness but arent trucks supposed to be loud? i recently had true duel exhaust put on my sierra and i asked the muffler shop to remove my cat-converters. he stated what i already knew, that it was illegal, but it would have sounded alot cooler without them. so now im stuck with duel exhaust with no mufflers and two cat-converters, what a bummer, now it only partially sounds like a monster truck.


----------

